# Application for CNF - French father / English mother



## stindall_92

Hey everyone, 

I've found this forum through researching the CNF process myself online and found it to be really useful! 

My mother is English, my father and his whole family are French and living in France. I never had a French birth certificate - hence why I'm now applying for the CNF but my brother successfully went through the process of applying for a CNF / getting his french birth certificate in 2020. 

In my CNF application (which was sent to the Tribunal in Paris at the beginning of December) I also included copies of his CNF, French birth certificate, scans of French ID card etcetera along with all of the required documents and certificates / sworn translations. 

I have been trying to get an update from the Tribunal but with no luck – although I did get a letter from them in January to ask whether I wanted to nominate anyone to support me legally or have access to the progress of the application / status and to provide details and fill out a form and send it back to them if that was the case. 

I just ignored that letter as it didn't seem like a requirement just an option if I wanted to nominate someone to have access to the process. But since then I haven't received any more information or updates – I've tried calling the Tribunal several times but not managed to get through an also emailed. 

Does anyone know how long it's taking at the moment to respond to queries or update on the status of CNF applications? Just trying to work out what sort of timeline I'm looking at. 

Thanks!


----------



## BackinFrance

They may be waiting for a reply to their letter, so even if your answer is no, I suggest you respond. You could at the same time ask them how long the process might take (though you may receive the standard answer of up to 3 years) and perhaps more importantly whether they consider that your application is complete.


----------



## stindall_92

BackinFrance said:


> They may be waiting for a reply to their letter, so even if your answer is no, I suggest you respond. You could at the same time ask them how long the process might take (though you may receive the standard answer of up to 3 years) and perhaps more importantly whether they consider that your application is complete.


Very helpful! Thanks so much – will do


----------



## Chazzer

Hi, I am in a similar situation to you, and started the process (sending my initial dossier in January 2021). Other than the standard letter with the option to be represented and your reference number (which there is no expectation for a response), it took until August before receiving the letter sent from Paris (in April) to the London consulate for them to post this letter to me (a letter requesting further information). Almost a 4 month delay sat in the London consulate mail room).

In regards to phoning them, I have concluded that (a) you must be cognisant of the lunch break…. And (b) the phone seems to be constantly engaged, but what you need to do is repeatedly call to catch the moment the current enquirer ends their call (a bit like trying to contact British Gas in the 1980’s!) as they do not have a message facility, but only have the one line to the office (In my view). When you do get through, they are very helpful, and can call up your file on the computer system.

Best of luck!

ps I understand that the delay to receiving a final outcome can be anything up to about three years from outside of France. Much quicker if you apply to your district office in the commune where you live in france.


----------

